# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Klieren >  Groeistoornissen - Artikel

## Agnes574

Groeistoornissen

Wat zijn groeistoornissen? 
We spreken van groeistoornissen wanneer een kind bij de geboorte te klein is of wanneer het kind minder groeit dan verondersteld wordt. Specifieke groeistoornissen zijn hypofysaire dwerggroei, het Turner Syndroom en het Prader Willi Syndroom.

Wat zijn de symptomen?
De groei van een kind volgt meestal een vast patroon. Dit noemt men de groeicurve. Bij de geboorte kan al blijken dat het kind te klein is en dus een groeistoornis vertoont. De groeiachterstand kan zich echter ook in de loop van de jaren manifesteren.

Wat zijn de oorzaken?
Hypofysaire dwerggroei is het gevolg van een slechte werking van de hypofyse. Deze klier produceert heel wat hormonen waaronder het groeihormoon. Soms werkt de hypofyse niet goed genoeg zodat er te weinig groeihormonen worden afgescheiden. Dit kan erfelijk zijn of het gevolg van een hersentumor, hersenoperatie of bestraling. 
Het Turner Syndroom en het Prader Willi Syndroom zijn aangeboren en worden veroorzaakt door een afwijking in de chromosomen. 
Soms vertonen kinderen met een chronische nieraandoening een groeiachterstand. Ook een ernstige ziekte kan een groeistoornis veroorzaken. 

Wat zijn de gevolgen?
Een tekort aan groeihormonen heeft voor kinderen niet alleen gevolgen voor de lengte, maar ook voor de gezondheid. Het groeihormoon oefent een gunstig effect uitop de cholesterol en het proces van botopbouw. Een tekort verhoogt dan ook de kans op hart- en vaatziekten en op botbreuken. Komt daarbij dat de vitaliteit bij de persoon in kwestie een stuk lager ligt.

Hoe groeistoornissen behandelen?
Wetenschappers zijn erin geslaagd om het natuurlijke groeihormoon kunstmatig aan te maken. Dit eiwit heeft precies dezelfde structuur en kwaliteit als het natuurlijke hormoon. Vermits het een eiwit is, kan het niet via de mond worden ingenomen. De maag zou het immers volledig verteren. Daarom wordt het dagelijks voor het slapengaan toegediend via pijnloze, onderhuidse injecties.

TIPS
Het is erg belangrijk de groei van uw kind te volgen en eventuele tijdelijke vertragingen op te merken. Wijkt uw kind veel van de gemiddelde curve af? Laat het dan onderzoeken. Hoe sneller een arts ontdekt dat uw kind te traag groeit, hoe sneller er kan worden ingegrepen. 
Tegenwoordig bestaan er handige injectiepennen om groeihormonen toe te dienen. Deze pennen zijn veilig en gebruiksvriendelijk. Ze worden gebruikt voor de injectie en om het geneesmiddel te bereiden. De kans op verspilling of besmetting is zo minimaal. 

FAQ's
Waarom moet het groeihormoon 's avonds worden toegediend?
De concentratie aan groeihormonen in het bloed, is 's nachts het hoogst. Tijdens de slaap produceert de hypofyse immers volop groeihormonen. Door het kunstmatige hormoon 's avonds in te spuiten, wordt de natuurlijke toestand het meest nagebootst. 

Mijn kind is klein. Heeft het een groeistoornis?
Niet noodzakelijk. De groei is ook afhankelijk van erfelijke factoren. Wanneer de ouders klein zijn, kan het kind ook kleiner dan doorsnee zijn. Daarnaast spelen ook de omstandigheden in de baarmoeder een rol. De snelste groei vindt immers plaats voor de geboorte.

Copyright 2003 Pfizer. Alle rechten voorbehouden. 
Terms of use agreement - Health disclaimer 
(bron: pfizer.be)

----------


## daniro

onze dochter is 8 jaar en altijd al klein geweest. Ze is in het eerste levensjaar al achter gekomen met groeien.Inmiddels is ze 1.14. het afgelopen half jaar 2 cm gegroeid.1 jaar 5 cm.
Ze is al helemaal door de medische molen gegaan, er is niks afwijkends gevonden. Ze heeft altijd al problemen met ontlasting en kan gewoon 1,5 week geen ontlasting hebben. ze krijgt hiervoor een drankje die we nu consequent gebruiken.Mivocolon 13,9 gram om de dag. Nu doet ze in elk geval iedere dag iets, maar nog niet veel.
Verder is haar lichaam in verhouding,kleine handen en voeten(mt 27)komt goed mee op school(groep 4),is erg sociaal en kan goed voor zichzelf opkomen.Bij een handfoto is een half jaar geleden een achterstand van 9 maanden uitgekomen. Dat was meer dan een paar jaar terug, toen 3 maanden achterstand. Ze eet voldoende vezels,groenten etc. ze drinkt uit zichzelf niet veel, moeten we aansporen.Ze heeft niet veel slaap nodig, misschien ook omdat haar lichaam de energie niet nodig heeft voor het groeien. heeft altijd veel energie,nooit ziek. Ze slaapt ongeveer 9 uur per nacht.
Nu vragen wij als ouder ons af: ze heeft geen coeliaki oid, maar kan de groeistoornis toch met de darmproblemen te maken hebben? Ik ben zelf 162 en haar vader 1.83.Haar broer van 13 heeft een normale lengte(1.68). Ze krijgt zelf steeds meer problemen met haar lengte.Haar buurmeisje van 4 groeit haar bijna voorbij.Binnenkort gaan we naar de afdeling Genetica, want de kinderarts weet niet meer wat ze onderzoeken moet.Iemand nog tips?

----------

